# And Boston came to stay



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Boston (7mths, Jukiedoodle) has come to stay for 4 weeks whilst his owners return to Aus....Ollie (3.5) is our cockapoo. They have met before away from home.
Today Lauren arrived and met me round the corner from the house so we could walk the dogs on neutral ground before Boston came in. Once at home Ollie (biggest barker in the world) set to at what he does best, poor Boston didnt know what was going on, i resorted to putting a bark collar on Ollie.
Ollie cant quite understand what is going on and whilst is fine running around trying to show hes the dominant dog he does not appreciate quite the level of attention and licks he is getting from Boston!
Boston seems to have settled quickly and seems quite happy. I gave them a 25 minute walk earlier, that was interesting, felt i was getting pulled in all directions, had forgotten how much a puppy pulls, will probably put him on his harness tomorrow.
Both dogs are now resting have had a riotous ball game with my daughter which they both enjoyed.
More tomorrow


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like the boys will be keeping you on your toes Nikki.
Will await further updates...good luck


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like fun Nikki! 
Can I just ask you about the bark collar you mention. What sort do you use, and does it work? As the owner of the noisiest dog in the universe, I'd love to find a solution


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All sounds like great cockapoo fun ... you will love it Nikki


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Helen I've not used it since the dog behaviourist said they aren't that kind but ollies been so ott today that it's had to go on at times, however when Boston goes home we will try and do time out for barking. It's by innotek


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update Nikki. Its great to hear what the boys are up to after I left.

The house certainly feels very quiet and empty without Boston here! I am missing him already...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

BOSTON! So good to hear an update... can't wait to hear more about your adventures with Ollie. Be good whilst Mummy is away, ok?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How lovely having a holiday guest. I wonder if Boston being the older dog will give you Ollie some lessons in 'grown up' behaviour  

Millie can be a bit of a barker, which ranges from a cute muffled bark right up to high pitched bark. :behindsofa: When she's in big bark mode, I hold her muzzle shut and say Quiet. She knows what it means now and will sometime go back to a muffled bark trying to be quiet yet still wanting to bark :tapedshut: Othertimes she'll completely ignore us 

Sounds like you'll have quite a party on your hands for the next month.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

MilleDog, its the other way round

Day 2, So Ollie got up happy then you should have seen his face as he went into the utility room to go out for a wee and 'that other dog' was still there! Total indignation. Ollie continued to be very barky this morning, back on with the collar for a while. He really is stuggling to get used to a bouncy puppy who comes up , licks him and bounds off and repeats.... hopefully he will get more used to it over the next few days... However the two of them had two long plays in the back garden with lots and lots of mad doodle dashing going on and some great sleeping afterwards. I was waiting in for something so couldnt take them out this morning. This afternoon as the rain eased we went for a lead walk, oh gosh, i put Boston on his harness but he pulls like a trooper and is all oveer the place, ignoring what Lozz had told me to say and do as he was so excited by it all.... so definitely to a dog field and off the lead tomorrow, my back has been bad the last few weeks and have really felt it after this walk, thankful i have physio tomorrow and am definitely trying Ollie's gentle leader on Boston tomorrow... This afternoon Ollie seems to have settled more (think hes tired as he usually sleeps most of the time whereas Boston is on the go all the time, more so than when Ollie was his age) so hes dozing, then Boston comes up licks him, ollie gets up and moves until it happens again, however Boston is having a great time with Ollies toys and is happily playing with things quietly! More updates tomorrow!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Loving your updates - looking forward to more!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Things are getting better, Ollie barked this morning but didnt look so affronted! The weather has been beautiful so the two spent a lot of time playing in the garden, running round and round, i must video it another day. In fact Boston has been a mischeif and keeps asking to go in the back garden to play and then wont come in, Ollie usually comes in if i wave food at him but Boston isnt so food motivated, have tried his fave toys and squeaky things but no!
They have also spent some amazing time playing indoors and Ollie is more up for playing today and less growly, he just growls when hes tired and has had enough. hes a little tinker though for trying to get treats off me before i can give them to Boston!
We had a lovely walk to a local park today, my daughter took Boston and he didnt behave as badly for her on the lead, i think she used to horses and animals so seems to be able to lead better! So they had a manic run around the park each picking up sticks and running off taunting the other it was great fun.
Both dogs have been naughty. yesterday one daughter was watching tv and on her blackberry not realising that a little monkey of a puppy had made off with her blackberry case and was enjoying chewing it!! But today Ollie got his own back as id put a small blue plastic bone of Bostons in the family room for him to play with but Ollie later got hold of it and chomped a hole in it - so we are at 1-all!!!
At the moment i would say having two is harder work than i thought it would be although Ollie is seeming to be happier. If we take Boston outside for a wee or something Ollie will always come in case hes missing out, even if hes just gone to sleep! Talk about jealous children!!!
Tomorrow am hoping to meet two cockapoo puppy owners from here for a walk locally, lets hope the weather is as nice as today


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nikki, I'm loving these diary updates - keep them coming! So interesting to read about the two dog dynamics


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

It's such a great thread and I'm reading with great interest. I can't wait for the next installment


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Am sure i wont manage to update everyday!!!! but.... todays tale brings us to 3-1 to boston for naughty things!
Both dogs are getting on really really well now, they have fantastic play time, if i didnt know how dogs played i would be worried as theres lots of teeth involved but if either dont like it they squeal, usually Ollie! They were so tired last night they had had a wee about 8.40 then just over and hour later i woke them to go outside and they refused! I think they would have happily slept on the family room carpet overnight!
Ollie still has to get everything first and if i do anything first with Boston he barks and barks in disgust.
We had a lovely walk today. we met up with two lovely ladies from this forum and their beautiful puppies!!!! OMG these puppies were so gorgeous. There was Riley who is a triparti and what stunning markings he has and the beautiful blonde Pippa, both are around the 5 month mark so there was lots in common to discuss. Both interacted really well with Boston and Ollie, Riley gave Boston a lot of rough and tumble and Pippa came back to Mum more often, shes really girly but she gave the three boys a good play. Its so nice to meet other cockapoo owners who live locally. I am going to try and organise a bigger walk in the next couple of weeks.
We did have an incident though, a dog had approached us, quite big and he played around our lot for quite some time before finally being whistled back by his owners, Boston gave chase, the owners had a toddler with them and before i knew it Boston had bounced up at the little boy - thank goodness the little chap was ok, a little startled but not tearful. Boston and Ollie went on the lead for a while after that until we had got further away from them.
Boston's second misdemeanour today has been a big hole dug in the lawn!!!! It will be filled in tomorrow!! Oh and hes also discovered apot which had some carrots in in the summer which we didnt harvest, so hes been harvesting them!!! i had forgotten how naughty puppies can be


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

The two partners in crime - Ollie looking a little 'naked' due to cropping at the groomers!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous boys!!! X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Another fabulous update. I have visions of Boston jumping up at the 'wibbly wobbly' toddler as Julie (MillieDog) coined in a previous post...funny  Actually shouldn't laugh as Obi likes to jump up at toddlers and as soon as I see them in the distance I pull out the treats and make him walk to heal until we are past them.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love these updates Nikki.. fab photo  they look like great fun ha ha ha


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

great photo


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hows the holiday romance going? Are both boys still good friends? Is your house and garden still in one piece.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

So the bromance is going strong! They are having wonderful times playing but are so lively with it they hurl themselves on and off the sofas in the family room, bashing into patio doors etc and oblivious to hurling themselves against whoever is sitting on the sofas!
In the garden they have created more mischeif and taken out canes to nibble, which ive then had to chase them round the garden to get off them as canes splinter - put them on the trampoline and then Boston has been hurling himself at the trampoline in an attempt to get them.....
but the worst.......
when they have been playing in the garden i check on them every ten mins or so and am in the kitchen looking out......
i had been wondering why they had been coming in with soaking wet paws and faces when it has been dry and trying to work out where the puddle might be...... well they found the puddle all right....... we have a semi inground wooden pool with at one end the plant room recessed into the ground, something ollie has stood on but never gone onto the pool surroundings.... well i went into the garden yesterday and found Boston standing on the cover in the middle of the pool!!! which of course had sunk a bit so it was like standing in a puddle - thank god is a really really strong cover.... anyway there will be absolutely NO unsupervised playing in the back garden from now on!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like cockapoo ciaos ... in a very fun way


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You certainly have your hands full with those two! Thank goodness the pool cover supported Boston's weight.


----------

